# Daiwa Braid 8



## ein Angler (1. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute
Erstmal allen ein gutes neues und jeder soll daß bekommen das er den anderen wünscht. |supergri
Ich habe ja die Nanofil draufgehabt und bin einfach noch begeistert von der Laufkultur, sie ist jetzt runter und habe PP drauf(,17mm) schon sehr gut. Nun habe ich aber mal die Braid 8 in 0,12mm aufspulenlen lassen, einfach klasse Händling und sehr leise, bei der DS-Rute. Sie ist ja nicht so billig, und ich will vielleicht die anderen Fischfanggeräte auch bespulen. Dann will ich mir aber gleich eine 1000 M Spule kaufen. Nun ich schwanke für 0,12 0,14 oder 0,16mm, die diese Schnur haben was habt ihr denn drauf und wie verhält sie sich beim Wobbler angeln sind da Perrücken oder Schlaufen Bildungen die sich bilden, sie ist ja sehr weich was mir gefällt. Sie soll noch die WG-Ruten -120G -50G -100G und -60G bedienen. Bitte mal um eure Meinung.
Andreas


----------



## Doanafischer (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Braid 8*

Hi, gutes neues!

Also ich hab sie in 0,14 und 0,35 und bin in höchstem Maße zufrieden!  Ich glaube für dein Vorhaben wäre die 0,16mm wohl die beste Lösung! Der Durchmesser ist vertretbar gering und die 1000 m Spule kostet z.B. beim Gerlinger 30€ weniger als in 0,14mm. http://www.gerlinger.de/page/16/__/shop/prod/36740


----------



## Carphunter81 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Braid 8*

Also ich bin mit der Schnur auch sehr zufrieden.
Hatte sie vor 3 Wochen in den Bodden in 0,20mm und hatte keinerlei Probleme mit Perücken o.ä.
Gruß
Claus


----------



## ein Angler (3. April 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Braid 8*

Hi Leute
Folgendes Problem, Braid 8 in 0,14mm davon 2 Spulen von der selben Großspule gekauft, eine auf Twin Power raufgespult keinerlei Probleme Rute ist die Oren ji 922h. Ob Gummi oder Wobbler usw.
Die 2te Spule auf eine Rarenium gespult und gleich nach dem 2ten Wurf volle Tüddel. Zu guter letzt ist 2 Würfe später der neu bespulten Rolle mein Blinker ohne Schnur in Richtung anderes Ufer auf selsbtständige Fischjagd gegangen. Rute Pezon&Michel Street Fishing SMH. Woran kann das liegen, weiß da einer was dazu führt. Ich habe nicht vor noch mehr Köder dieser Erscheinung zum Opfer werden zu lassen.
Andreas


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. April 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Braid 8*

Abgesehen davon, dass ich euch sagen muss, dass es totaler Käse ist, mit Durchmesserangaben im Kontext mit geflochtener Schnur zu hantieren, frage ich mich, was ihr mit Schnüren oberhalb 20 lbs anfangen wollt.
Soll es auf Dinosaurier oder Waller gehen?


----------



## Franky (4. April 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Braid 8*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Soll es auf Dinosaurier oder Waller gehen?



Die zufällig vorbeitreibende Eiche mit 12 m Stamm muss doch irgendwie sicher gelandet werden... :q:q:q:q

@einAngler
Scherz beiseite...
Hast Du selber aufgespult oder maschinell spulen lassen???


----------



## WUTZ82 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Braid 8*

Hast du die Schnur auf Rarenium zum ersten mal benutz oder fischst du damit schon länger


----------



## ein Angler (4. April 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Braid 8*

Hi Leute
Die Rolle sowie die Schnur ist neu und mit der Hand aufgespult. Die Wahl für die Schnur in 0,14mm ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu dick. Die Combo soll im Auto bleiben und alles abdecken. 
Andreas


----------



## WUTZ82 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Braid 8*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Die Rolle sowie die Schnur ist neu und mit der Hand aufgespult. Die Wahl für die Schnur in 0,14mm ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu dick. Die Combo soll im Auto bleiben und alles abdecken.
> Andreas




Wenn die Schnüre neu sind neigen sie dazu sich beim auswerfen zu verknoten ich habe das bei meiner Stroft nun auch schon öfter gehabt ich habe zwar eine andere Rolle wie du aber das selbe Problem gehabt aber es war ebent nur wenn sie neu sind nach einem ausgibigen Angeltagt hat sich das Material eingespielt.

Abhilfe habe ich so geschaffen das ich zum Anfang keine Gewaltwürfe gemacht habe sonder locker aus der Rückhand gewurfen habe


----------



## Franky (4. April 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Braid 8*

Hmmm - bei Mono sollte man ja generell 3 - 4 Tage "warten", bevor man damit ans Wasser zieht, aber bei Geflochtenen habe ich das bislang nicht beobachten können. Da lagen die Probleme eher bei der Schnur selbst bzw. beim Aufspulen. Bei Dir vermute ich, dass die unteren lagen zu "locker" sind und sich daher die obere "strammere" Lage einschneidet und beim Wurf die unteren Lagen mitnehmen. Ich würde noch mal alles schön sauber abspulen (auf die "Original"spule und dann mit ordentlich zu neu auftüdeln!


----------



## WUTZ82 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Braid 8*



Franky schrieb:


> Hmmm - bei Mono sollte man ja generell 3 - 4 Tage "warten", bevor man damit ans Wasser zieht, aber bei Geflochtenen habe ich das bislang nicht beobachten können. Da lagen die Probleme eher bei der Schnur selbst bzw. beim Aufspulen. Bei Dir vermute ich, dass die unteren lagen zu "locker" sind und sich daher die obere "strammere" Lage einschneidet und beim Wurf die unteren Lagen mitnehmen. Ich würde noch mal alles schön sauber abspulen (auf die "Original"spule und dann mit ordentlich zu neu auftüdeln!




Aber genau das habe ich bei der zeiten spule die ich mir gekauft habe machen lassen alles fein säuberlich aufgespult und dann ab ans Wasser damit ich hatte das selbe Problem wie beim ersten mal ich werde beim nächstem Neukauf der Schnur die Spule etwa 2 Tage vorlagern und dann sehen ob das selbe passiert.


----------



## ein Angler (4. April 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Braid 8*

Hi Leute
Danke für die Info, ich werde sie abspulen und in 0,12mm tauschen auch Braid 8. Ich vermute fasst es liegt an der Rute die vielleicht doch zu kleine Ringe hat für den Durchmesser. Sollte es da auch auftreten schreib ich es.
Schade ich hätte ja gerne die 0,14 mm gelassen, ich finde das dünne Schnüre und schwere (was heisst schwere)Köder
in den Finger drücken. Ich bin auch ein Freund dünner Schnüre, meine UL fische ich auch mit 0,08 aber Nanofil. Es lassen sich wunderbar weite Würfe damit machen.
Meine Ripple in 2,70m hat auch nur 0,12mm auf der Rolle.
Andreas


----------



## TimoMiri (13. November 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Braid 8*

Wenn ich meine Rollen mit der Hand selbst bespule dann lege ich die Rolle (original Plastik Rolle) vorher in warmes Wasser dann fange ich an sie recht straff aufzukurbeln.meist lege ich die fertige Spule danach nochmal ins warme Wasser und warte einige Minute. Danach einfach auf ein hadtuch legen und abkühlen lassen bis jetzt gab es keine Probleme. 

Gruß Timo und Miri


----------



## Jamdoumo (14. November 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Braid 8*



TimoMiri schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Rollen mit der Hand selbst bespule dann lege ich die Rolle (original Plastik Rolle) vorher in warmes Wasser dann fange ich an sie recht straff aufzukurbeln.meist lege ich die fertige Spule danach nochmal ins warme Wasser und warte einige Minute. Danach einfach auf ein hadtuch legen und abkühlen lassen bis jetzt gab es keine Probleme.
> 
> Gruß Timo und Miri


 
Wenn mir mal wirklich garnix mehr einfällt und ich so uberhaupt nix mehr zu tun hab...DANN...

Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt noch nie irgendwelche Probleme bei "normal" selber aufgespulter Schnur.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. November 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Braid 8*

Die Daiwa 8 Braid(300m) ist mit einer pefekten Abwickelspule ausgerüstet, welche mit einer Bremse versehen ist, so das man schön die Schnur unter gleichmäßigem Druck auf die Rolle bringt.
Bei meinen letzten Rollen, die so mit der Schnur bespult wurden, waren die Wicklungen bestens.
Die Warm-Wasser Behandlung, macht nach meiner Ansicht bei steifen Monos wie der Stroft z.b., Sinn!
Zu heiß sollte das Wasser dabei auch nicht sein, so wie es vorteilhaft ist, die (Mono)
Schnur über Nacht sich in Wasser entspannen zu lassen.
Die Schnur nimmt dabei bis zu 10% Wasser auf!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. November 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Braid 8*

Die 12er T8 ist ein extrem dünner Faden. Die würde ich maximal für Köder bis 50 oder 60 g einsetzen, aber keinesfalls für Bigbaits.

Damit wöllt ich keine 120 oder 150 g volle Lotte rausprügeln und den Wurf versemmeln - kein Bock auf Freiflugköder. Das Zeug ist zwar super dünn, aber auch entsprechend empfindlich. Eine kleine Beschädigung, und der Köder geht zum Mond - mit Abriebsfestigkeit usw. ist da nicht viel.

Ich hab für Barschköder die 12er (auf Barsch fische ich nicht Mini/UL, das ist nix für mich), für Köder bis 50 g die 14er, für 50 bis 100 g die 18er. Erzielte Wurfweiten jeweils einwandfrei, bislang keine Perückenprobleme.

Für Bigbaits ab 100 g aufwärts nehm ich 36er PP mit 22 kg (die deutschen 30 kg stimmen nicht - man rechne die Ami-Angaben um) - die fische ich an der dann umfunktionierten Welsspinne.

Bei dem Ködergewicht ist die Schnurstärke sowieso zweitrangig, die fetten Brocken reißen beim Werfen genug Schnur von der Spule.

Und man hat genug Reserve, falls mal der Bügel beim Knüttelwurf mit 150 g zuklappen sollte etc. - da entstehen dann schon derbe Kräfte.

Um lineare Tragkraft zum Drillen gehts da überhaupt nicht (da würde die 12er auch für Großhechte ewig reichen), sondern um das Kompensieren von kurzzeitig auftretenden Extrem-Belastungsspitzen.

Meine schönen monströsen Ami-Blade-Baits und Dead Sticks sind mir zu teuer für unangebundene Ausflüge in den Orkus :q


----------



## Wogner Sepp (14. November 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Braid 8*

Ich versteh nicht inwiefern es erstrebenswert sein soll die Mono weich zu bekommen. Dann brennt man ihr die Spulenringelung ein.
Bei mir wird nix gewässert.
Die Monospule wird so auf den Boden gestellt, dass die Ablaufrichtung der Shcnur und die Rotorlaufrichtung gleich sind, wenn man die Rollenspule kopfüber drüber hält.
Funkt. bestens.

Das mit dem Aufwickeln über eine starre Achse, vA mit Einweichen, hat mir den meisten Frust beschert, egal ob die SChnur von oben oder unten kam.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. November 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Braid 8*

Zumindest bei der Stroft ABR ist Wässern dringend empfehlenswert - das Zeug ist relativ steif, vor allem in hohen Durchmessern (ich verwende u. a. die 0,40er zum Hecht-Köfieren).

Wenn man das nicht wässert und auch nicht ne Weile auf der Rolle ruhen lässt nach dem Aufspulen, springts einem bei offenem Bügel in munteren Klängen von der Spule. 

Darum: Einen Tag lang wässern, unter strammem Zug aufkurbeln und drei bis vier Tage an das neue "Zuhause" auf der Rolle gewöhnen lassen, dann macht die ABR keine Probleme.

Das Übelste, was man mit der machen kann, sind Gewaltwürfe mit hohen Gewichten nach trockenem Frisch-Aufspulen. Das verträgt die gar nicht. Schnur druff und gleich ab ans Wasser geht da kräftig schief - also nix für aktionistisch veranlagte Ungeduldige.

Bei Vorbereitung wie geschildert aber no problem - dann hat man eine sehr komfortable und haltbare Hardcore-Leine.


----------

